# Best method for cleaning CW Eagle Button?



## CreekWalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi , any of you Civil War relic hunters have a tried and true method for cleaning a button , from the Civil War era? Rick


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 20, 2009)

I would leave it just the way it is. You might want to clean a guilted button but it doesn't appear that there is any gold on that one so I would leave it alone.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is the back of the button, looks pretty fragile. I don't want to dissolve it! Will it survive a good cleaning?


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks S. Dan, would the rust removers , be to harsh?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2009)

soap & water and a toothbrush first.

 If you still arent happy you can try some windex (the type with ammonia) its mild but will bring out gold if there is any. 

 I wouldnt recommend anything more.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2009)

CW

 As stated DO NOT EVEN THINK of cleaning the button. BTW it's a  Navy button. I assume 2 piece?


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks , I'll soak in only in mild soap and run a toothbrush on it later. Rick


----------

